# smile blades



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im sure im not the first person to do this but, I was digging through some old baits that were just in a big pile that I need to sort through and I found something that I did a long time ago. I was tinkering and I found that you can sort of make your own version of a smile blade just by tracing an existing smile blade onto a thin sheet of stiff clear plastic like the clear clamshell packaging that alot of items come in. I just traced the blade, cut it out with scissors and then punch out the hole for rigging with a small craft style hole punch. Then you bend it along the same crease as the original and you have a clear smile blade. You could paint it up probably or even glue some thin flashy mylar coating if you want some flash. I thought it would be cool just to try it clear so you have kindoff a stealth mode blade with lots of vibration but no flash. Just though I would share it with anyone who likes to use smile blades on their harnesses.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I tie them on the rear treble of cranks sometimes. A bead, a blade, and some braid.


----------

